# New to me



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these all cleaned and refurbished, now I don't know what to do with them. I think I'm going to sell the lot, not sure yet. I still have to find my other 295, but I did find a pair of working controllers for 1 pr. of turn-outs. The engines are a 300, 301, and a 295.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

how much for the 295?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Let me k ow to on 295 to on price op 44 has first dibs he askec first. Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure I have another 295 around here somewhere.. When I find it, I'll sell this one shown.. MOPAC also showed a interest in the 295, but he keeps spending his money at the casino,lol. Bear in mind the 295 DOES NOT have the air chime whistle whistle in the tender!!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thats fine no big deal my 316 has the whistle


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Got these all cleaned and refurbished, now I don't know what to do with them. I think I'm going to sell the lot, not sure yet. I still have to find my other 295, but I did find a pair of working controllers for 1 pr. of turn-outs. The engines are a 300, 301, and a 295.
> View attachment 529898
> 
> 
> View attachment 529900


If it's not too late, I would be interested in the switches and either the 300 or 301


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> If it's not too late, I would be interested in the switches and either the 300 or 301


I have, supposedly, someone coming over Sunday afternoon to look at the whole lot. If they don't buy, I'll drop you a note..The 300AC is a screamer, even faster than what you got from me in the past.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Thank you, my friend.


Not a problem buddy. He has until 5 o'clock, then all bets are off.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Not a problem buddy. He has until 5 o'clock, then all bets are off.


lol okay


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> lol okay


He called me and said he would be here at 4:30pm.. We'll see. Give me a wish list of you want/need.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well im looking for another pair of switches and either one of the engines would be fine. No preference. I know they will be in great shape if you've worked on them


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Well im looking for another pair of switches and either one of the engines would be fine. No preference. I know they will be in great shape if you've worked on them


The switches are no problem, with the correct controller. I would have you take the 300AC, it's a screamer, and I'm having trouble deciding if I should keep it,lol.. For you I switched a nice 302AC with the 300AC that I was selling. I'll just tell him/her the truth, I'm keeping the 300AC. We'll know in about a hour or so.I'll PM you later in the day..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don, PM coming....


----------

